

Hacker News Cologne Meetup on Sep 28th - blacktar
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Cologne/events/28811261/

======
blacktar
Everybody is invited for good time with like-minded hackers in Cologne!

Location: Hallmackenreuther in Cologne. <http://goo.gl/pjKuG> Time: Wednesday,
September 28. 2011, 1900 hrs / 7 p.m. CET

Speaker: Oleg Podsechin has volunteered to hold a talk at the very first HN
Meetup Cologne! Yay!

Drop by for chats, beers, hacking and good times all around!

More links:

* <http://groups.google.com/group/hacker-news-cologne/>

* <http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=169662586450362>

~~~
phreeza
90% probability I will be coming, from Aachen.

~~~
blacktar
Awesome! We'd love to see people from Aachen here - Thanks for making the
journey!

------
pace
Does anyone want another HN Meetup in Berlin this fall?

~~~
smadam9
HN Meetup in Berlin would be great.

I'm considering coming to the Meetup in Cologne, but if we can schedule one in
Berlin, that could be 2 great meetups in a matter of months!

~~~
blacktar
Let me know if there's anything we can do to help you smooth the trip to
Cologne! We'd love to see you here! :)

------
blacktar
Awesome! Thomas Bachem (<http://www.facebook.com/thomas.bachem>) has announced
he's attending and would have time to hold a talk. Which topics would you like
Thomas to talk about?

------
pace
Just made an HN post for a Berlin meetup next month:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3039618>

Please vote on this thread if you like to have such an event.

~~~
blacktar
Cool! I've been waiting for a good excuse to go to Berlin this fall! ;)

------
Kliment
I have a cold but I could do a 5 minute reprap talk if I'm feeling better by
then. Would that be a good idea?

~~~
blacktar
Sounds good! 5 Min lightning talks are cool! Do it! Gute Besserung. :)

~~~
Kliment
Okay. I'll let you know (and bring printed stuff). How do I reach you?

~~~
blacktar
You can reach me at vidar@getGauss.com <http://twitter.com/blacktar>
<http://facebook.com/Blacktar> Skype: blacktar gtalk: blacktar iPhone:
+4915140133149 Landline DE: +49 (0) 221 3023 9530 Landline US: +1 (408)
533-8042

------
mkorfmann
Nice, I'm in! If it just wasn't such a pain to travel from Remscheid to
cologne with "Deutsche Bahn".

~~~
blacktar
Awesome! My sympathies regarding Deutsche Bahn!

------
Hopka
This looks interesting, I didn't know there were enough HN users in Cologne.

~~~
blacktar
We hope there's enough in CGN to keep this going as a regular event with cool
speakers each time! Show up and show support! :)

~~~
Hopka
I will :)

------
acabal
I'd love to stop by but Bad Mergentheim is a little too far away for me :(

~~~
blacktar
Well, maybe there are enough HN readers up for a meetup in Heilbronn or
Stuttgart?

------
thomasbachem
I'm in! Would be great if some new faces stop by :)

~~~
blacktar
Yes! Looking forward to see you there! :)

------
rb2k_
Sadly too long of a drive from Stuttgart :(

~~~
blacktar
Maybe you can start a HN meetup in or around Stuttgart? How's the interest
down there?

~~~
rb2k_
Just from what I gathered over the years: not that many HN people arround :(

(or are there?)

------
bocanaut
Great! just around the corner :) I´m in!

------
bumi
wish I could be there. but not in cologne at that time. enjoy and see you next
time!

~~~
blacktar
Oki! See you next time, Bumi! :)

------
kahawe
Are there any meetups further down south e.g. in Hessen by any chance?

